
$35B startup Stripe considers move out of San Francisco - cheesy_luigi
https://www.sfchronicle.com/business/article/35-billion-startup-Stripe-considers-move-out-of-14453688.php
======
laurencerowe
The huge advantage of working in Downtown SF is that it opens up the option of
living in East Bay while keeping a reasonable commute.

~~~
johnday
The huge advantage of moving anywhere else is that it opens up the option of
living in considerably nicer places while keeping a reasonable commute.

~~~
laurencerowe
Where are these nicer places in the Bay Area? Living on the Peninsula would
seem to mean losing all the walkable urban amenities and having to drive
everywhere.

